# Funktionsblock in ST Ausgang negieren



## mc161 (8 Juli 2022)

Hallo, bräuchte mal wieder Unterstützung.

Bin gerade dabei eine HLK Anlage am Programmieren. Gestern aufgespielt und bin am Funktionstest der Anlage.
Muss dort auch Raumfeuchte überwachen und bei Überschreitung mit der Lüftungsanlage entfeuchten.
Souverän da meinen FbZweipunktregler aus meinen Bib eingesetzt und upps, beim Testen will die Anlage Entfeuchten.
Bin noch zuviel Heizungsbauer, mein Zweipunktregler ist nur für Heizen. Habe den Ausgang negiert, funzt .

Jetzt probiere ich zwischendurch den Funktionsblock um die Kühl/Entfeuchtungsfunktion zu erweitern, aber stecke mitten in der Programmierung,
Kopf qualmt und bekomme das einfach nicht geregelt, immer mault  Codesys, bekomme den Ausgang einfach im Kühlbetrieb nicht negiert.
Hat jetzt auch nicht die höchste Priorität.

Könnte mir evtl. einer mal .........

Im Anhang Bild des Funktionsblock.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tschoke (8 Juli 2022)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was genau du mit negieren meinst???
So (Pseudocode!)?:

```
Regler(
    rEingang:=EinIstWert,
    rSoll:=EinSollWert,
    rHysterese:=EineHyst);
    
EinAusgang:=not Regler.xAusgang;
```


----------



## PN/DP (8 Juli 2022)

mc161 schrieb:


> bekomme den Ausgang einfach im Kühlbetrieb nicht negiert.


Wo ist da jetzt Dein Problem? Tausche doch einfach in Deinem IF..THEN..ELSIF-Konstrukt TRUE und FALSE bei den Zuweisungen.

Harald


----------

